# Fungicide Dosing Question For Today



## Lawndad (May 23, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I sprayed my whole lawn with PatchPro (Propiconzale) at 2oz/1gal on July 23rd looking to beat some BP and a little of Dollar Spot. I then made a small bath of PatchPro of the same concentrate and sprayed a few selected diseased areas yesterday (about 9 days later) and let them dry. We got a ton of rain last week so it definitely had weakened my first fungicide app. I wanted to spray a quarter of the amount of Immunox (Myclobutanil) today. The label calls for 84oz/gal of water and I would only use 32oz total on the whole lawn. I would be careful to skim over the areas that I sprayed yesterday but are there any issues with that? I know some licensed guys will mix two fungicides together in the same spray and tackle bigger problems. I would be applying them on different days and according to label instructions. My real concern and reason for the post is if the two would cross paths where I sprayed yesterday and then later today with the Immunox would that be a problem or just a better fungicide all together?

Thank. :thumbup:


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

84 oz per gallon of water doesn't sound right to me at all. That's 3/4 of a gallon. It looks like the whole bottle you posted is only 16 oz, so 5 bottles per gallon?

Spraying myclobutanil after propiconazole should be fine. But please double check that rate. Since you're about 10 days after the last blanket app and there's active disease I would go for a full app rather than a quarter. You'll need to spray about every 2 weeks to keep it under control.


----------



## Lawndad (May 23, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> 84 oz per gallon of water doesn't sound right to me at all. That's 3/4 of a gallon. It looks like the whole bottle you posted is only 16 oz, so 5 bottles per gallon?
> 
> Spraying myclobutanil after propiconazole should be fine. But please double check that rate. Since you're about 10 days after the last blanket app and there's active disease I would go for a full app rather than a quarter. You'll need to spray about every 2 weeks to keep it under control.


Thanks. The bottle states 7 ounces to 1 gallon of water for 500 sq. ft. Here is a screenshot of the label.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

So I take it you have 6,000 sq ft of lawn. That's fine, but I wouldn't go too far below a gallon of carrier(water) per thousand. My advice: do another 1 oz/K of propiconazole(6 oz total) plus your 32 oz of myclobutanil mixed together in 4-6 gallons of water. Spray that over your 6,000 sq ft of lawn.

Edit : Eagle 20EW may be a much cheaper source of myclobutanil .


----------



## Lawndad (May 23, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> So I take it you have 6,000 sq ft of lawn. That's fine, but I wouldn't go too far below a gallon of carrier(water) per thousand. My advice: do another 1 oz/K of propiconazole(6 oz total) plus your 32 oz of myclobutanil mixed together in 4-6 gallons of water. Spray that over your 6,000 sq ft of lawn.
> 
> Edit : Eagle 20EW may be a much cheaper source of myclobutanil .


Yes, I have 6,000 sq. ft of lawn and I definitely think Eagle would probably be a cheaper option. I guess since I already have the Immunox I'll see how it works and then try Eagle if needed.

I think I may only have about 4 oz of Propiconazole left from my Patchpro. So, you're saying take my 32oz of Myclobutanil and mix it with my 4 oz of Propiconazole in 6 gallons of water? Those two chemicals mixed together and applied are safe? Is there a fungicide made that actually combines those two AI? It sounds like a good concoction. :thumbup:


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

They should be safe. They're both DMI-triazole fungicides so there would be no point in creating a mix of the two, mixes typically consist of fungicides with different modes of action(e.g DMI+QoI ). But if that's what you have on hand no problem in using them. Maybe look into getting some chlorothalonil or azoxystrobin if you're going to be doing long term fungicide and need to alternate to a non-DMI.

Edit: yes, add the fungicides to 6 gallons of water. Make sure your sprayer is calibrated to 1 gallon per K and won't dump the 6 gallons over 2,000 sq ft or something. Add some surfactant as well(baby shampoo/dish soap/NIS).


----------



## Lawndad (May 23, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> They should be safe. They're both DMI-triazole fungicides so there would be no point in creating a mix of the two, mixes typically consist of fungicides with different modes of action(e.g DMI+QoI ). But if that's what you have on hand no problem in using them. Maybe look into getting some chlorothalonil or azoxystrobin if you're going to be doing long term fungicide and need to alternate to a non-DMI.
> 
> Edit: yes, add the fungicides to 6 gallons of water. Make sure your sprayer is calibrated to 1 gallon per K and won't dump the 6 gallons over 2,000 sq ft or something. Add some surfactant as well(baby shampoo/dish soap/NIS).


I gotcha. I remember looking into Daconil but I don't remember it saying you can use it on lawns which made wonder if I was looking at the right product and if it would do more harm than good because it wasn't made foe lawn fungus.

Is it best to keep switching the modes of action every application? I used Propiconizole the last few times so I thought to switch the AI with Myclobutanil. Also, I didn't see Chlorothalonil getting ranked high or even decent to help with BP.

Any thoughts on that?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Chlorothalonil is rated higher than propiconazole by NCSU for Brown Patch. Myclobutanil is rated worst.

http://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/diseases/brown-patch

Chlorothalonil is a great fungicide and it was one of the most widely used fungicides in home lawns until manufacturers decided to no longer label it for home lawn use under EPA pressure. Some of the history behind that is described here:

http://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/golfd/article/2003mar47.pdf

But you are correct, chlorothalonil is no longer labelled for home lawn use. Legally, you shouldn't use it.

You should switch your AI about every 2 apps. Switching from propiconazole to myclobutanil is not going to do any good since they're the same class of fungicide. But my suggestion would be to just mix 2 fungicides for every application. A mix of propiconazole and azoxystrobin for example is going to kick some @ss.


----------



## Lawndad (May 23, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> Chlorothalonil is rated higher than propiconazole by NCSU for Brown Patch. Myclobutanil is rated worst.
> 
> http://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/diseases/brown-patch
> 
> ...


You are a wealth of knowledge! So maybe I'll take my Immunox back?? The Daconil seems be restricted so that homeowners can limit toddler exposure. I have kids that do play in the yard but not until it's dry and usually a few days later and watered. I did read that it leaves a white film on the lawn. Have you ever used it? I want something good but all of those are $150+ a bottle. I tried to look for generic Azoxystrobin but no luck.

Do you think I should use that Daconil that I attached a pic above? I've seen that for $11 a bottle. If so where do I find the lawn dosing instructions?

Edit:
I was thinking maybe to buy Heritage G on Amazon for $80 (30lb bag) but I'm not sure if that would be enough for 6,000 sq. ft. and also if granular would do much because BP should be treated foliar. Which way should I go? :?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

If Daconil was still labeled for use in home lawns, a mix of propiconazole @ 1oz/k + Daconil @ 4oz/K every 2 weeks would do a great job on BP. It does leave a white film on the grass that persists for a long time. Or so I hear :mrgreen:

If you have kids don't chance it. Stick to propiconazole @2oz/K, it's plenty good , kept my grass safe from BP all summer and fungal pressure is very high here. Fall is around the corner.


----------



## Lawndad (May 23, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> If Daconil was still labeled for use in home lawns, a mix of propiconazole @ 1oz/k + Daconil @ 4oz/K every 2 weeks would do a great job on BP. It does leave a white film on the grass that persists for a long time. Or so I hear :mrgreen:
> 
> If you have kids don't chance it. Stick to propiconazole @2oz/K, it's plenty good , kept my grass safe from BP all summer and fungal pressure is very high here. Fall is around the corner.


Okay, sounds like a plan. I thank you again for all your help.


----------



## nclawnguy (Jun 27, 2017)

When I applied my tttf fungicide rotation of heritage, clearys 3336/or eagle and daconil, I never had any brown patch. Heritage lasts 28 days and the other 2 for 14 days.

I would apply heritage in May, then 28 days later clearys or eagle, then 14 days later daconil, then 14 days later heritage again. I continued this rotation until end of summer.


----------



## Lawndad (May 23, 2017)

nclawnguy said:


> When I applied my tttf fungicide rotation of heritage, clearys 3336/or eagle and daconil, I never had any brown patch. Heritage lasts 28 days and the other 2 for 14 days.
> 
> I would apply heritage in May, then 28 days later clearys or eagle, then 14 days later daconil, then 14 days later heritage again. I continued this rotation until end of summer.


That's good to know.

Do you use Heritage in granular form?

Do you notice that white film from the Daconil that most say they see for a while?

The Cleary's AI is t-meth which is the same AI in Soctt's fungicide. I wonder if they are similar.


----------



## nclawnguy (Jun 27, 2017)

I went to all foliar apps, my lawn was only 4000 sqft and had a 4 gallon backpack sprayer. I think I read something years ago that foliar apps for brown patch were more effective than granular. Yes daconil leaves a white residue, usually gone in a week.


----------



## Lawndad (May 23, 2017)

nclawnguy said:


> I went to all foliar apps, my lawn was only 4000 sqft and had a 4 gallon backpack sprayer. I think I read something years ago that foliar apps for brown patch were more effective than granular. Yes daconil leaves a white residue, usually gone in a week.


I read the same thing so I thought the Heritage G granular wasn't going go to be that good.


----------

